# CSS in JSP einbinden.



## sunny99 (18. Jan 2017)

Hallo,

habe leider folgendes Problem:
Meine Aufgabe ist es eine Web-Applikation zu schreiben, die aus einer JSP, einem Servlet, den benötigten BL- und Beans-Klassen und einer CSS-Datei besteht.
Bis jetzt habe ich die JSP-Datei:

```
<%@page contentType="text/html" pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
    <head>
        <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
        <link href="../css/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/>
        <title>Terminkalender</title>
    </head>
    <body>
        <h1>Terminkalender</h1>
    </body>
</html>
```

die CSS-Datei:

```
html{
    background: brown;
}
```

und das Servlet (welches bei Start des Programmes von der web.xml Datei aufgerufen wird:

```
protected void processRequest(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
            throws ServletException, IOException {
            RequestDispatcher rd = request.getRequestDispatcher("/jsp/kalenderviewjsp.jsp");
            rd.forward(request, response);
        }
```

Nun zu meinem Problem: 
Wenn ich das Programm starte (also mit web.xml -> Servlet -> JSP), kommt zwar die JSP-Datei mit dem Inhalt, jedoch wird die CSS-Datei nicht berücksichtigt. Wenn ich allerdings direkt die JSP-Datei starte wird die CSS-Datei sehrwohl eingebunden. Leider weiß ich nicht woran das liegen könnte, da es bei anderen Programmen mit dem gleichen Aufbau bereits tadellos funktioniert hat. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

LG Sunny99


----------



## Viktim (19. Jan 2017)

sunny99 hat gesagt.:


> html{
> *background*: brown;
> }


schreib hier mal statt html body.
Wenn das noch nicht reicht, dann verschieb mal deine CSS datei in den gleichen Ordner wie die jsp-Datei:
also statt


sunny99 hat gesagt.:


> <link href="../css/style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"/>


das:
<link rel="stylesheet" href="style.css">

Und wenn das auch nochnicht geht, solltest du erstmal versuchen, das CSS direkt in die jsp-Datei zu schreiben und mal ausprobieren obs dann klappt


----------

